
Flickr Co-founders Join Mass Exodus From Yahoo - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/17/flickr-co-founders-join-mass-exodus-from-yahoo/
======
shaunxcode
I know it's been said to death but seriously tech crunch is like one of those
really cheap and inaccurate "magazines" you see (only once staring at the
packs of gum wears thin) as you wait in line at the grocery store. Grabbing on
to any piece of "juicy" gossip and yielding approximately NO constructive
criticism on a technical level let alone a cohesive/interesting economic
perspective. Seriously the dude needs to move onto writing trash about
politicians and celebrities. No kidding when I read his articles I imagine
they are being narrated by that "perez hilton" guy. Same tone and substance.

~~~
nir
So true :) When will TC come up with a cute "Brangelina"-like name for Fake &
Butterfield - maybe Stewarina? As in "Stewarina are having twins!" "Stewarina
are leaving Yahoo!-!"

~~~
kirubakaran
I have no clue what you are talking about. I suppose that is a good thing :)

~~~
nir
It sure is - you must be spending much less time in grocery store queues ;)

------
pxlpshr
I have a friend that works as an engineer at Flickr, and he sent out
reassurance:

"These two have been away from Flickr for the better part of a year, being on
parental leave - now it's just more official. In short, we've been building
cool stuff for the last year without these two officially around, the sky is
still up where it should be. ;)"

~~~
neilk
Yup. (Disclosure: I work for Yahoo).

Consider this more like belated recognition for Kakul rather than Caterina +
Stewart's departure. It's really, really sad that they're gone but the talent
pool at Flickr is still pretty deep.

And in other Arrington scoops: Aaron Swartz is leaving Reddit.

------
Harkins
Yahoo employs over 13,000 employees. 5 leaving in the span of a couple weeks
is not a "mass exodus". And if these 2 are to "join", that means that he's
calling 3 a mass exodus.

~~~
gaius
To be fair, the story does refer to "executives". I don't know how many of
those Yahoo has, but it will be a small percentage.

------
tom
I repeat, why is it news that two people who's company was acquired (for
cash!) are not staying with the acquirer (pretty sure that's not even a word)
for ever and ever? Because some site writes a sensationalist headline about
it? Seriously folks, this is really not a big deal.

------
pbnaidu
What does this mean? 1) some of Yahoo's executives wished Microsoft had bought
Yahoo or 2) usual brain drain or 3) unusual brain drain

~~~
tom
This pair leaving likely means little more than a couple who don't need to
work (for anyone) wanting to do something different. They are in a fortunate
position where they can. Good for them. They should take a nice vacation.

